# ALL receivers restarted



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I just had ALL of my receivers restart on their own, at the same time. 3 HR20 -700's 1 R15, and 1 H20. The HR20's are plugged into a UPS, but they restarted along with the others. Wasn't a power outage, brownout, or anything like that either. 2 I would think coincidence, 3 _maybe_, but all 5? LNB problem maybe? Multiswitch? Any idea what could have done this?


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

FWIW, my HR-20 also spontaneously restarted in the middle of the football game today.


----------



## PhilS (Sep 23, 2007)

Two HR20-700s not turned on are now on. No multi-switch


----------



## BGreen965 (Aug 12, 2007)

One of my HR20-700's just restarted about 5 minutes ago as well. 

They are both running the latest CE version and one was tuned to an HD channel and the other was not.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

One of mine just locked up. I had to do an rbr. It wouldn't only display a black screen w/ channel banner on channel changes. This one is a CE behind however.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Maybe Directv's up to something.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

kturcotte said:


> Maybe Directv's up to something.


Are you sure it's not Dish that's up to something. :lol:


----------



## bcreklaw (Sep 14, 2003)

Mine also locked up about an hour ago. Happened yesterday as well. Black screen, but guide is working. At first I thought it was the tv, then thought it was the sat, but UTV ok. Ii is very cold here. After about 5 mins. all was working again. I'm glad I'm not alone.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Lots of reports of this during the football game. Not sure what it's all about, but DirecTV obviously triggered something.


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> One of mine just locked up. I had to do an rbr. It wouldn't only display a black screen w/ channel banner on channel changes. This one is a CE behind however.


I had an identical problem today, however it was with the last release build. For some reason, it was only an issue on one tuner. My 100 has been unaffected, only the 700 displayed the problem.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Well mine was a 700 and it was not on the game. My wife was watching something esle. The guide would come up as well.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Add me to the list. HR20-700 rebooted during the game. Went to another room to watch the game while it was rebooting and my HR21-700 was in the middle of a reboot too.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Very interesting...
HDDVR's rebooting, CSR's systems being "upgraded"

Begins to remind me of I:Robot


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

CJTE said:


> Very interesting...
> HDDVR's rebooting, CSR's systems being "upgraded"
> 
> Begins to remind me of I:Robot


Yeah man... I've called during both halftimes to try to get another HDDVR (aka give them more money) and they cannot help due to the 'upgrade'.

oohhh...aaahhhh...:grin:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

My HR20-700 just rebooted. But Bill Bellichek was on, so maybe it was a matter of taste.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

One of my HR20-700 restarted again on it's on.


Mine just did.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

One of hr20-700 rebooted and the other didn't. The one that didn't currently doesn't have phone line on it. My runs are straight from the dish to the receivers(no multiswitch). Who knows what is going on.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

They are doing an email system upgrade and a "system" upgrade today. So i was told by a rep here that frequents the board. I guess it's possible it's related.


----------



## klramp (Dec 2, 2006)

I guess I should consider myself lucky, my HR20 reboot 15 minutes before the SD/NE game.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Zepes said:


> Yeah man... I've called during both halftimes to try to get another HDDVR (aka give them more money) and they cannot help due to the 'upgrade'.
> 
> oohhh...aaahhhh...:grin:


Lol, no comment...
(I beleive the rep you spoke to was wrong, btw)


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

CJTE said:


> Lol, no comment...
> (I beleive the rep you spoke to was wrong, btw)


seriously though, I did call 3 times actually and the last time...the dude told me to call back in 24-48 hours and 'the systems would be up and they could help me'


----------



## Mr_A1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Well at least I know I am not crazy(at least for today), because I have not had my receiver on today, and when I came back home, my 100 receiver was magically on. Guess it was part of this system reboot the others are reporting.


----------



## Talonn (Jul 4, 2007)

Me too

My HR20-100 also just did a restart (8:10 pm) Currently it is at 83% of step 2 of 2 receiving sat info


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Lets see here... big football game, large number of receivers rebooting.... sounds like a ECM in progress to tag and flatline all of the pirate receives. GAME OVER.


----------



## Tornillo (Apr 19, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Lots of reports of this during the football game. Not sure what it's all about, but DirecTV obviously triggered something.


No restarts here. H20-100 still purring along.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

my Hr20-100 just rebooted at 9:20pm (est)...


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Lots of reports of this during the football game. Not sure what it's all about, but DirecTV obviously triggered something.


mine didn't happen during the football game, but did happen while i watching a recorded program.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> Lets see here... big football game, large number of receivers rebooting.... sounds like a ECM in progress to tag and flatline all of the pirate receives. GAME OVER.


Ahhhh, history repeating itself, ehh?


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Looks like two HR20s rebooted about 30 minutes ago, possibly the HR21 sometime before 15:30 Central time.


----------



## beavis (Jun 9, 2005)

My HR20-700 has been on since 11am this morning. No reboots at all here.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

My HR20-100 didn't reboot, but was "frozen" when I tried to turn it on at 7:00 a.m. CST. No blue light, unable to turn it on, but the hdd was spinning. Had to pull the plug in order to bring it back on line.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Neither of my HR20s rebooted. One was tuned to FOX, watching the game, but I was not live - I was behind in the buffer. The other HR20 was tuned to ABC and it was recording.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Ours didn't, but it was sitting at the Game Lounge main menu while we were watching SD stuff off the ReplayTV.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Spontaneous restart of HR20-700 approximately 4:45pm PST.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

If your box rebooted, check your favorites. Mine got blown away.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> If your box rebooted, check your favorites. Mine got blown away.


I came home from watching the Green Bay game with friends and found both HR20-700 were on and had rebooted. The HR20-100 and the HR21 were both locked up and would not turn on. Both required an RBR. All systems had been left in standby. One of the -700s had the favorites list blown away, the most used box.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

None of my boxes rebooted, but I lost all my custom favorites this evening. All 3 HR20-700s.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

HR20-700 spontaneously rebooted at ~5:40pm MST. Favorites lists are still there. It was recording Pack v. Giants OTA. Recording DID NOT resume as it should have after the reboot.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

DIRECTV's computer system has become self-aware!!!


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

BTW... My HR20-700 turned itself on while I was at work.



//
My favorites list is gone too. I mean, gone, as in, I have to rename Custom 1 and set the channels again... Not just like its been turned off.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

My HR20-100 rebooted itself today as well. First time I've seen that.


Those fake locals made thier way on to the guide as well.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

My HR20-700 rebooted but not my HR20-100 or my HR21....


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

SParker said:


> DIRECTV's computer system has become self-aware!!!


You mean DirecTV is Skynet? :eek2:


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd be interested to find out if there is any kind of order (Serial number, access card number, receiver id number, east to west, or the reverse...)


----------



## Budman2000 (Jan 19, 2008)

CJTE said:


> Lol, no comment...
> (I beleive the rep you spoke to was wrong, btw)


I called a DTV CSR 1-800 around 9:15am PT, and was also told that "the system is coming back from an overnight upgrade. It was supposed to be back earlier, but its a slower than planned return".

The rep could see some some details about my account (the key info), but only a few characters (the first 20-30) of my problem reports from the past 72 hours or so.

So, they were up, but hobbled.

ps...no reboot, but I've been having other issues and using RBR's anyway today.


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm glad I found this thread...mine did the same thing during the football game...when it rebooted, it restarted on a different channel (VH1HD) and when I tried to change channels it didn't...I pulled up the guide and it only showed VH1HD...did a RBR again thinking the channels didn't repopulate and still nothing showed...I am on the most recent CE and thought it had something to do with that and was VERY close to dropping back to the latest NR until I decided I better check my favorites...mine had disappeared as well...


----------



## FYRPLG (Nov 11, 2006)

Reboot:

During game the 700 I was Watching and recording went black and rebooted.
Went to other 700 also recording same game same TV, stayed on no problem.
Later after game went to check and all favorites were 0 channels set.

Funny two other 700's fine and the 100 is ok tooo.

I see that I'm not alone.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> Lets see here... big football game, large number of receivers rebooting.... sounds like a ECM in progress to tag and flatline all of the pirate receives. GAME OVER.


Yeah, all of the pirate receivers that don't exist. Is your tinfoil hat on tight enough?


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

No reboots on all of my 2 HR21's and 3 HR20's


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Newshawk said:


> You mean DirecTV is Skynet? :eek2:


If its Skynet, I'm outta here!! I can't see them doini an system upgrade in middle of day, but who knows?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

beavis said:


> My HR20-700 has been on since 11am this morning. No reboots at all here.


Same here. No reboots.

I had my units both set to record the second game and they did that without incident.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My HR20-100 rebooted during halftime of the Packers/Giants game.

EDIT: My Hughes SD-DVR80 did not reboot, so thankfully I was able to watch the finale of Amazing Race on it uninterrupted.


----------



## ktk0117 (Nov 27, 2006)

HR20-700 locked up and would not turn on. Record light was on at the time, but it would not respond to anything, had to pull the plug.

HR20-100 reset itself, but no lock ups.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

beavis said:


> My HR20-700 has been on since 11am this morning. No reboots at all here.


Same here. No reboots.

I had my units both set to record the second game and they did that without incident.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

No reboots here either, that I'm aware of.

It's possible one of my HR21's rebooted, but I didn't check it before leaving the house and since I'm at the airport now, it won't be checked until I get home on Friday.


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

3 of 4 receivers rebooted on their own. There were no problems with the 100's. But the 700 in my office froze in the middle of the reboot and I had to do a RBR which caused me to lose my network settings. I went into settings and reset my network and then did a soft reboot...all is ok now.


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

This is interesting, mine spontaneously rebooted twice with the last CE, the first time I lost my favorites. With the current CE it made it through all the pre-game, both games and post-game without re-booting. I wonder if this is some sort of pattern. 

I got the current CE during Saturday's window so maybe mine won't re-boot till tonight. I was hoping the re-boot issue was resolved with this CE since the description says "Significant stability improvements", sounds like a step backwards.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

I came home at 9:30pm EST and discovered one of my HR20's on. I leave them in standby mode, so I assumed that my wife had left it on when she moved upstairs to watch TV. I guess it might be a reboot.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Same here. No reboots.
> 
> I had my units both set to record the second game and they did that without incident.





hdtvfan0001 said:


> Same here. No reboots.
> 
> I had my units both set to record the second game and they did that without incident.


you have to spread them apart by more than 11 minutes if you don't want anyone to notice


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

AirRocker said:


> you have to spread them apart by more than 11 minutes if you don't want anyone to notice


Amnesia setting in....I call it Smiddyitis.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

My HR21-700 restarted during the game last night also. I believe my HR20-100 restarted sometime last night also because it was on when I went in the bedroom and I always leave it in standby mode.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Amnesia setting in....I call it Smiddyitis.


Smiddyitis :lol:


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

Just to throw in here - and to help complete the record of incidents - one of my two HR20s rebooted yesterday eve 9=(approx 8:30pm) as well. Lost the favorites (which was a royal pain to recreate) as did others. Both were on the most recent CE version.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I suspect that Directv forced reboots yesterday to fix, correct, or otherwise tinker with the Guide data, which may be why some people are reporting Favorites lists being wiped out. I suspect reboot signals were rolled out and staggered based on some mysterious and archane Directv criteria, and just hit at different times throughout the country and even within households. My HR21 rebooted at about 12:10 p.m. Central time so fortunately I didn't miss football. I don't know if or when my HR20-700 reset itself, as my kids were upstairs in that room playing on the computer and/or XBox rather than watching regular TV.


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Has Earl or anyone else in the know posted on this? (or am I just missing their posts).


----------



## Cordill (Jun 22, 2007)

Mine Also rebooted right after half-time I just switched over to Air and watched and came back to the dvr about 15min later.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

markman07 said:


> Has Earl or anyone else in the know posted on this? (or am I just missing their posts).


There are about 6 different threads on the topic, all over the forum...

And yes, the information has been forwarded on to those that need to see it.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Mark Holtz said:


> Lets see here... big football game, large number of receivers rebooting.... sounds like a ECM in progress to tag and flatline all of the pirate receives. GAME OVER.


There haven't been any pirates since the last card exchange. They don't exist on DTV anymore, so no need for ECMs.

BTW, my HR20-700 also rebooted spontaneously. I'm on the current CE.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There are about 6 different threads on the topic, all over the forum...
> 
> And yes, the information has been forwarded on to those that need to see it.


Do you have a guess as to what is going on?


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

neither of my receivers rebooted yesterday or last night, no problems what so ever, h20-100, and hr20-100, both running on the latest ce releases


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

AirRocker said:


> Do you have a guess as to what is going on?


I could guess... but it would be just that.

All I know is that the right people, have the information you all have posted.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

My HR20-700 rebooted during halftime of the Packers/Giants game. My TV said "no signal" This is the first time the DVR has done this. I am using the
latest CE version D/L on 1-18(Friday night).


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> There haven't been any pirates since the last card exchange. They don't exist on DTV anymore, so no need for ECMs.


What's an ECM?


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

ECM= Electronic counter measures usually related to cable ops, where they
are said to shoot a electronic "jolt" to kill illegal boxes.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> What's an ECM?





> ECM: Electronic Counter Measure. DirecTV using the datastream to "seek and destroy" cards with code. ECM's usually send the access card's processor into an infinite loop, making it unprogrammable.
> 
> Black Sunday ECM- January 21st, 2001 was the day that DirecTV sent down the most punishing series of ECM's ever recorded in DTV Hacking history. The ECM affected all cards with code, and barely any card was spared. What made the ECM even more devastating, was that the card's Security Area was written to, thus marking the card permanently, and making it unusable.


link: http://www.geocities.com/ohiovalleyservicescom/dictionary.html


----------



## macmantis (Aug 19, 2006)

My HR20-700 rebooted on its own at some point yesterday while watching the games, but I do not remember when. I think it was right before halftime during the NFC Championship.

MacMantis


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I could guess... but it would be just that.
> 
> All I know is that the right people, have the information you all have posted.


Any idea if they know what is going on? Makes me nervous as I have lots scheduled to record tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## starbiker99 (Feb 23, 2005)

My HR21 just rebooted itself. 1/21/08 2:40pm MST. 0x1f0


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Any idea if they know what is going on? Makes me nervous as I have lots scheduled to record tonight and tomorrow night.


If I had more information, or details, or an update....

I would post it for you all.

But as of right now.... I have no new information


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

OK, thanks Earl.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

HR20-700 running 0x1EC just reset itself while watching a previously recorded program. May/may not be coincidence. Am currently waiting for the machine to boot up.

It kicked into Live TV for almost .5 seconds then kicked back out to 'Checking settings', so it ran that part twice. Extremely faint hum/low buzz background noise, similar to the sound of a fan, coming out of my TV speakers...

//
Reboot completed, receiver automatically restarted programming item from todo list. Previously recorded program I was watching came up as 'resume' but the tickmark was set back to the beginning.
FFw'd until a 15 min window, then played straight through.


----------



## daniellee (Jun 15, 2006)

2 of my 4 HR20s restarted in the middle of the night last night. One was a 700 and one was a 100. They both have ESATA drives attached. The other 2 that don’t have ESATA drives did not restart. All are on the latest CE.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

One HR21-700 connected via SWM5 rebooted overnight (is running the latest CE software).

One HR20-700 connected via WB68/BBC rebooted overnight (is running the latest CE software).

The other HR20-700 connected via SWM5 has NOT rebooted yet (is also running the latest CE software).

*Reporting here and in CE forum.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

moonman said:


> ECM= Electronic counter measures usually related to cable ops, where they
> are said to shoot a electronic "jolt" to kill illegal boxes.


Kind of like an 'EMP' a couple years ago on '24' when the sinister bad guys set it off and it zapped ALL electronics in a 5 sq. mile area! :eek2:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> One HR21-700 connected via SWM5 rebooted overnight (is running the latest CE software).
> 
> One HR20-700 connected via WB68/BBC rebooted overnight (is running the latest CE software).
> 
> ...


45 minuts later .. and my 2nd HR20-700 has also finally rebooted.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Just had a spontaneous reboot on my HR20-700 for the first time. No switches involved. Running latest CE. Was watching something off the DVR when it happened.

Edit: Upon returning from the reboot I had NO EPG except for the channel the DVR was tuned to.


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

Tornillo said:


> No restarts here. H20-100 still purring along.


Other than having no turbo feature, I really like my H20-100. If it weren't for my wife dinging for a DVR, I'd be keeping this one longer term. Nothing will be as reliable becuase this one has had NO issues.


----------



## Mr_A1 (Jul 22, 2007)

My HR20-100 rebooted(2nd time) again today, because when I was at work, the unit was in standby(off) mode and came home to it turned on.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

All 3 of my HR20's rebooted again today.

My HR21 still has not rebooted itself.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

My HR20-700 rebooted again today around 8PM EST...2nd time..see my post #72 for details...this time box was turned off...blue lights came on...


----------



## jsgiv (Sep 10, 2007)

moonman said:


> My HR20-700 rebooted again today around 8PM EST...2nd time..see my post #72 for details...this time box was turned off...blue lights came on...


Rebooted here @ 8:14pm - in the middle of American Idol -

Wife is NOT happy.. I could care less...


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

jsgiv said:


> Rebooted here @ 8:14pm - in the middle of American Idol -
> 
> Wife is NOT happy.. I could care less...


there is a bug in the latest software that allows me to reboot them at random whenever I feel like it. (Joking)


----------



## jsgiv (Sep 10, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> there is a bug in the latest software that allows me to reboot them at random whenever I feel like it. (Joking)


I actually forgot to mention..

This is the second time with the random reboot..

First last Saturday.. Either case.. it is strange that all of a sudden there's rebooting of these boxes across the userbase...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> there is a bug in the latest software that allows me to reboot them at random whenever I feel like it. (Joking)


then that would be a 'feature'... not a 'bug'... right? :lol:


----------



## mikepax (Nov 11, 2005)

Both my HR20-100 and my HR20-700 had rebooted yesterday while I was at work. Came home and the "Blue" ring was fully lit.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

My HR20-700 and -100 both rebooted for *the 2nd time* yesterday afternoon. The -700 lost my favorites list and had to redo. The -100 kept my favorites list. Both receivers also spontaneously rebooted Sunday evening for the 1st time. WHAT THE *%#L IS GOING ON!!???


----------



## lmuehl (Dec 18, 2007)

Both my HR-21-700's have rebooted twice that I know of in the last couple of days .


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

My HR20 just rebooted again. It also happened during the Giant's game on Sunday. 

D** either needs to fix this issue or provide a statement as to what is going on.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

My two have not rebooted during this period of reboots.

They are both connected to phone lines and neither is networked, if that possibly has anything to do with it.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Got up this morning dvr was off when i finally got it started no dod programs 
my playlist is wiped out and who knows what else.


----------



## hidefman (Dec 16, 2006)

I am wondering out loud if these reboots of the HR20s have anything to do with the workaround they started for the Dtivos that were randomly rebooting?

Has the workaround for the Dtivos caused some unanticipated issues for the new HR series?

just wondering...


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

HR21-700 reset last night, that was the second time this week.


----------



## Mr_A1 (Jul 22, 2007)

HR20-100 restarted on its own for the third time last night. I got up this morning and found the unit turned on.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think mine rebooted again today, pretty sure I had it in standby, was on when I came home. This is the third time I think.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

hidefman said:


> I am wondering out loud if these reboots of the HR20s have anything to do with the workaround they started for the Dtivos that were randomly rebooting?
> 
> Has the workaround for the Dtivos caused some unanticipated issues for the new HR series?
> 
> just wondering...


The Dtivo's are rebooting due to harddrive corruption.
"Bad" info in the sat stream may have agitated it, but is not entirely to blame for the majority of the problem.


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

Mine rebooted again.


----------



## lmuehl (Dec 18, 2007)

Both HR21-700's rebooted sometime today.. Came home from work both were on with bright led's and no local HD Channels had to restart to get them back


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Reboot # 3 today....Hope for a new CE???? Pretty please?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

moonman said:


> Reboot # 3 today....Hope for a new CE???? Pretty please?


It's not a software issue. The reboots will come whether you're running a CE or NR, and even on non-HR2x receivers.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

This is not an echo:

All 3 of my HR20's rebooted again today.

My HR21 still has not rebooted itself.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I thought I just had the reboot on Sunday during the Championship games, but now that someone's mentioned it, both today and yesterday I've found my HR20 turned on when I thought I had left it in standby. I guess I'm getting the reboots too.


----------



## waynenm (Oct 31, 2006)

Third reboot for me too. Does anyone have a clue? Will a new CE fix this?
Anybody?


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Jeremy W said:


> It's not a software issue. The reboots will come whether you're running a CE or NR, and even on non-HR2x receivers.


----------------------
I have not seen any support for your statement....all that have rolled back
to a NR have not had any problems with these reboots that I have seen.
Can you support your statements with valid proof?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

moonman said:


> ----------------------
> I have not seen any support for your statement....all that have rolled back
> to a NR have not had any problems with these reboots that I have seen.
> Can you support your statements with valid proof?


Many people have noted that recievrs other than the HR2x have restarted, and that people that are not on the latest ce have restarted, (check out the first page, an the first post on this page..)

Also, not every box is restarting every day. I have one on a ce that has restarted at least 3 times now (the latest being today) , and one that has restarted only once( on monday) .... so you can't really conclude anything by the rollbacks...


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> Many people have noted that recievrs other than the HR2x have restarted, and that people that are not on the latest ce have restarted, (check out the first page, an the first post on this page..)
> 
> Also, not every box is restarting every day. I have one on a ce that has restarted at least 3 times now (the latest being today) , and one that has restarted only once( on monday) .... so you can't really conclude anything by the rollbacks...


------------
Well if the constant reboots are not a result of software problems, then
Directv has a Major PR nightmare to face up to, and speaking of which,
don't you find it odd that Directv has not even acknowledged that there is
any problem? We all know Something is wrong since last weekend's CE.
Now maybe it is a coincidence since the CE release, but we can only look for
our own reasons, since Directv chooses to remain silent.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

moonman said:


> don't you find it odd that Directv has not even acknowledged that there is any problem?


Nope. It's pretty typical behavior for most companies.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

CJTE said:


> The Dtivo's are rebooting due to harddrive corruption.
> "Bad" info in the sat stream may have agitated it, but is not entirely to blame for the majority of the problem.


That isn't always the case...

Multiple times in the last year... the TiVo units have had some sort of incompatibility that was causing an error log/buffer over run, that triggered a reboot in the units.

Not always hardware related.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

moonman said:


> ------------
> Well if the constant reboots are not a result of software problems, then
> Directv has a Major PR nightmare to face up to, and speaking of which,
> don't you find it odd that Directv has not even acknowledged that there is
> ...


If it was an extremely high rate across all the platforms and systems.

It would be pretty easy for them to go back and find out was changed, and reverse that change... as it was something on the head end.

The fact that it is still in low quanities OUTSIDE the HR20 platform, tends to lead towards it is not all that high spread... or so random that it is not impacting customers at a very high level.

If you monitor all the forum boards, there are postings but not as much as you would expect if it was to the level of "PR Nightmare"

It does appear that the CE versions are being impatcted sinificantly more, but that could be cause of something that the new versions are doing that are not being done by previous versions.

Or at least not at the same frequency.

In the R15 early days...
There were releases that were rolled back nationally to a previous versions day after a national release.

DirecTV has very good monitoring tools to evaluate impact of the changes, to limit the "damage" as quickly as possible.

As for being "quiet" or not making a statement... not shocking one bit.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:



> If you monitor all the forum boards, there are postings but not as much as you would expect if it was to the level of "PR Nightmare"
> 
> QUOTE]
> ----------
> ...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

moonman said:


> Earl Bonovich said:
> 
> 
> > If you monitor all the forum boards, there are postings but not as much as you would expect if it was to the level of "PR Nightmare"
> ...


Even though I have been hit with a few reboots...
I am not sure why people would be at a frustration level...

It does appear that the NR versions, are less prone to this incident.

I highly doubt it is going to be a hardware level issue... given that it is hitting multiple variations of platforms, and started all at the same time...


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am not sure why people would be at a frustration level...
> .


-------------
There is nothing more frustrating, than having wy wife yell at me, for leaving
the box on again........:lol:


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

I noticed something strange after downloading last weekends CE so I decided to reboot manually to see if I would notice the same thing.

Part 2 of 2 during the receiving sat info process
I noticed that the progress bar is much faster then I remember it ever being. Then it finishes at 90 percent instead of 100. What in that last 10 percent is it missing? 

Once the picture comes on, the guide shows all the duplicates, TEST channels, etc.

It happened last friday night, when it rebooted itself and just now during manual reboot. 

I don't know if it's CE related or not but I sure haven't seen anything like this before.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

I believe that would be the "checksum" area?


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

moonman said:


> I believe that would be the "checksum" area?


Hmmmm....Have you heard of anyone else seeing that? I don't recall seeing any posts with the same issue. System works fine regardless.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

cdizzy said:


> Hmmmm....Have you heard of anyone else seeing that? I don't recall seeing any posts with the same issue. System works fine regardless.


------------
No sorry...once I get the "software download complete" and it goes to the
Satellite set-up, I usually walk away until the picture comes back on...
If you are correct, then that 90 percent done would be a problem..


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

moonman said:


> ------------
> No sorry...once I get the "software download complete" and it goes to the
> Satellite set-up, I usually walk away until the picture comes back on...
> If you are correct, then that 90 percent done would be a problem..


I haven't had any issues besides the screwed up guide which fixes itself within an hour.

I just wanted to bring it up as a possible cause to the auto reboot issues a lot of people are having.

Hopefully there will be another CE this weekend. I'd like to see if that makes it boot normally again.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Just thought of something that might be causing this problem.
I don't think it is directv for 1 reason if they needed to do this 
the worst time would be doring a football game, would PO 
too many people.
What i am wondering is if this problem is related to dvr's that 
are networked. I don't want to point any fingers but i remember 
when cable company's were sending out bullets to kill illegal boxes
i know they killed a tv i had, i didn't have a illegal box i didn't even 
have a box had cable hooked to tv. I don't think they are still doing
this but wonder if they are targeting directv customers.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

gfrang said:


> What i am wondering is if this problem is related to dvr's that are networked.


It's not limited to DVRs that are networked. So no.


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

kturcotte said:


> I just had ALL of my receivers restart on their own, at the same time. 3 HR20 -700's 1 R15, and 1 H20. The HR20's are plugged into a UPS, but they restarted along with the others. Wasn't a power outage, brownout, or anything like that either. 2 I would think coincidence, 3 _maybe_, but all 5? LNB problem maybe? Multiswitch? Any idea what could have done this?


No doubt aliens.


----------

